# Cats - we're moving!



## Doris68 (15 January 2016)

We have 2 cats, brother and sister and they've been with us here for over 10 years.  We're (hopefully!) moving shortly and I'm a little concerned how they'll settle.  We're currently surrounded by fields; our own and the neighbouring farmers.  Although our new place is rural, it's not surrounded by fields and the garden is much more compact.  Any suggestions, thoughts, ideas etc., as to how we should handle the move would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Darbs (15 January 2016)

We moved with our two cats a few years ago, when we got them to the new place we kept them in one room for 24 hours (with food and litter tray), then when the physical move was complete and it was a little calmer we let them explore the new house.

They stayed in the house for a few days (4 or 5) then we let them out for a few 'supervised' exploration sessions of the new garden. After a week of that they flew solo. Ours are fairly relaxed cats and never go too far anyway. They are not stupid, as long as they get chance to suss where food and shelter is they'll be fine.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (16 January 2016)

Whenever we've moved with cats we've followed a similar pattern above, keeping them in for at least a day so they realise it's home. When it came to letting them out for the first time my mother swears by putting butter on their feet before letting them out. The cats never seemed to mind very much and, to me, it looked like they had licked it off in minutes but I think that might be the point - I think the wet footprints have extra scent leaving a very smelly trail they can follow home.


----------



## Darbs (16 January 2016)

zzClaire said:



			putting butter on their feet before letting them out. The cats never seemed to mind very much.
		
Click to expand...

Our British Shorthair boy wouldn't mind that, but it would solve the problem as he wouldn't bother going outside, he'd just spend the whole day licking his feet as an extra treat! (he likes treats.... and food)


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 January 2016)

I once tried the butter thing on my sister's burmese, having seen the Thelwell cartoon about it. Well what happened is, he licked the butter off and then came back in the kitchen and asked for 'more butter please.'


----------



## Doris68 (16 January 2016)

Thank you!  Darbs I loved the photos of your lovely cats!  I'll do what you said - although we already have a puppy cage in readiness for the move day.  I just wanted to know if there was anything that I'd not thought about. Thank you everyone!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (17 January 2016)

Doris68 said:



			We have 2 cats, brother and sister and they've been with us here for over 10 years.  We're (hopefully!) moving shortly and I'm a little concerned how they'll settle.  We're currently surrounded by fields; our own and the neighbouring farmers.  Although our new place is rural, it's not surrounded by fields and the garden is much more compact.  Any suggestions, thoughts, ideas etc., as to how we should handle the move would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance!
		
Click to expand...


 I would put them in a cattery down where your new place is and leave them there till you have moved in and furniture settled then bring them home and keep in for 3 weeks minimum.  This is what the Cats protection recommend keep in 3 weeks, the putting them in cattery means they cannot go awaol and they wont get stressed with things being packed up.


Any less keeping in can result in them going missing


----------



## JillA (17 January 2016)

I tried feliway with mine, although I wasn't convinced it did much. I crated him and took him in the car, then left him in a quiet room (happened to be the bathroom, no furniture being brought in there) until the removal van and gone and everything had settled. Then confined to the house with a litter tray for a couple of weeks, we did that twice in a year and he was fine. Much depends on how independent or focussed on you they are. Mine is a fuss cat!


----------



## Doris68 (17 January 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			I would put them in a cattery down where your new place is and leave them there till you have moved in and furniture settled then bring them home and keep in for 3 weeks minimum.  This is what the Cats protection recommend keep in 3 weeks, the putting them in cattery means they cannot go awaol and they wont get stressed with things being packed up.


Any less keeping in can result in them going missing
		
Click to expand...

Thanks HGA.  We did consider a cattery, but I think now that's definitely what we'll do.  We're not moving too far away, and there are a couple of very good catteries in the area.  They've never been in one before, so that'll be "interesting".


----------



## thewonderhorse (18 January 2016)

hi, I would keep them in for 4-6 weeks, then out supervised until you are happy that they are okay. If possible let them out or just unlock the cat flap in the morning and let them out hungry and call them back into the house and feed. Generally its best to keep them confined to a room for a day or two when first moving and bring their beds or blankets with them so they have a familiar smell x


----------

